# logitech cordless mouse will nicht !



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

guten tag,

ich habe mir die logitech cordless gekauft und möchte diese nun unter win xp zum laufen bringen. die xp-treiber habe ich shcon, funktionierten auch wunderbar.
doch wenn ich nun die connect-taste am empfänger drücke, kommt ne meldung:

"Empfänger einschalten oder Batterien einlegen, um das Gerät zu benutzen.".

dabei sind batterien drin, und die tatste habe ich doch schon gedrückt.
die maus hängt übrigens am usb-port.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

Handy, Fschnurrloses Telefon oder andere Funkgesteuerte Geräte in der Nähe?

Soll ja schon oft ( auch bei meinenen Kunden / Hardwareverkauf & PC-Service ) Probleme durch gleiche oder ähnliche Frequenzenzen gegeben haben....


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*nein...*

nein, nur telefon, fax, drucker, scanner und lautsprecher. das übliche halt.
und sonst könnte man dies auch einfach beheben, indem man den empfänger mit alufolie umhüllt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

Also denn wirds wohl Softwarefehler sein!

Alufolie ??? Klar und der Empfänger emfängt nicht mehr!

Nene, das muss aber ne Menge Alufolie sein!

Lautsprecher? Gut abgeschirmte? Nur so wegen Magnetfeld!

Hatte ich mal, da habe ich gesucht und gesucht und nacher was ein Magnetfeld, was ich nur über Messgerät rausgefunden habe!


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*hä...*

das mit der alufolie kannst du ja gerne ausprobieren. es reicht nur eine dünne schicht, und das teil läuft, ohne dass andere geräte darauf einfluss nehmen können.

hat mir ein sehr kompetenter mitarbeiter von logitech erzählt. außerdem habe ich es letztens erst wieder in einer zeitschrift gelesen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

Naja, meinerthalben wennn ein kompetenter Mann von Logitech (sowas gibt es beim Support?) es sagt solls in Ordnung sein *smile*

aber dann kanns ja nur noch Softwarefehler sein und ................................................................................ !

Hast Du denn die neueste Treiberversion und die Verwaltung des USBports mal überprüft? Spannungsversorgung des USBanschlusses 
( Gerätemanager ). Was für'ne PC Konfiguration liegt vor?


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*also...*

also: ich hab die neusten (und einzigsten) win xp-treiber von logitech geholt. und der usb-port muss ja auch am leben sein, da er mir sonst nicht diese meldung geben könnte, wenn ich den connect-knopf drücke.

falls du mit der konfiguration die restliche hardware/software meinst:

win xp pro
normale usb-anschlüsse
elitegroup-board
...

das sind die wesentlichen, die zu störungen führen könnten. aber eigentlich ist es ja ziemlich gebräuchliche hardware/software.

und an den anderen usb-buchsen hängt nur die teledat-anlage. und die geht auch problemlos.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. März 2002)

> am leben sein


  klingt nett *smile*, ich denke am Leben ist er auch noch, denn die Tekledat funktioniert ja auch noch, ich bezog meine Frage auf die interne Spannungsversorgung des USB Ports, ist zwar selten, das die zu gering wird, aber kommt vor.
Einfach keine Fehlerquelle ausschließen!

Lief das vorher mal das ganze mit der selben KOnfiguration und z.B.  anderem Betriebssystem?

Ich will ja nicht nicht wieder AM* bemängeln, aber wenns einer ist ist versuch mal Ubdate der Chipsatztreiber.

Naja, hoffentlich kommt hier mal Bewegung in den Thread, würde mich interesieren was andere so "tippen".


----------



## nils11 (30. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Lief das vorher mal das ganze mit der selben KOnfiguration und z.B.  anderem Betriebssystem?
> *


...

nein, ist das erste mal, dass ich es probiere.


----------

